# Anemia



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello,

I'm 17 weeks pregnant today and on my 8 week check I had my bloods taken and was told I was anemic so was given iron tablets to take, I had my bloods taken again last week and I rang up for the results and was told by the nurse to stay on the iron tablets as my levels were still low she said HB was 109 is that low and what should it be, she said it hadn't risen at all from last time even though I have been taking iron tablets for 9 weeks is this normal?

Many thanks for your reply.

JJ. xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Anaemia is really common in pregnancy, as you are sharing everything with the baby.  109 isn't drastically low for pregnancy, but having it higher would just make you feel a little less tired, and help you to be the healthiest you can for delivery.
As it was low when you were first pregnant, if you hadn't had the iron tablets for all that time, it would have been even lower now, so it's fortunate that it hasn't dropped, and shows that the iron tablets have been working well.

Make sure you take the tablets with some orange juice, as vitamin c helps iron to absorb, and eat plenty of green veg, and red meat.  If the tablets aren't making you feel that great, there are supplements such as spatone or another one that has completely escaped my mind at the moment (begins with S) that you could ask your pharmacist for.  Jan might remember the name of the other one, or I'll ask tonight at work.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Floradix is another!!  

Jan


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I've remembered - Sytron!!!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

